
Show HN: The ideal system. Identity proof based on six degrees of separation - takeshi_w
https://medium.com/six-degrees-of-separation/the-ideal-state-of-the-system-identity-proof-system-based-on-six-degrees-of-separation-16044e0968ad
======
takeshi_w
Author here: Hey, Hacker News! I'm developing an identity proof system based
on the idea of six degrees of separation. I'm writing a series of posts, which
I'll then transform into whitepaper.

This is the third post. Here I try to imagine the ideal system. What the
project might look like in the case of it's success? What if all social
connections in the world are replicated? Who may benefit from a database like
this?

Will be happy to hear your thoughts and critique!

Previous posts on HN: Personal motivation -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18988497](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18988497)
Proving the six degrees of separation idea -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19094362](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19094362)

